# My new lens



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I have FINALLY gotten my much coveted wide-angle lens and I LOVE it! It's the Sigma 10-24, in case anyone wants to know. Kubrick got to be the test subject for the short photo shoot. The pictures are not the best as the lighting in my apartment is really bad, but you guys can get the picture, pun intended.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulations!:biggrin1:
PS-I thought you were going to wait!!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I was going to wait but then Spencer and I decided to make our own photobooth at the wedding! Since we were going to rent one (for $2,000!) we decided that it would just be cheaper if we made my own. I told him that my 18-200 was way too large to leave up there all night so he told me I could get my wide angle lens as we think it will make some awesome pictures! So I bought that, a tripod, a tripod head, a light holder and umbrella all for $1200. And now I get to keep everything too, so we're saving $800 plus the long term usage of all this stuff!  I now just need to rent some Pocket wizards and that's it! I'm very excited about it... I think the guests will have a blast taking pictures of themselves, at least I hope so!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:whoo:great idea!!! I wish I could do something like that :biggrin1:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I like the way you think girl, you definetly make out in this deal. Love the pictures, I cant wait to see more.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

A photobooth is a cool idea for a wedding, Carolina!

Great photos of Kubrick. He seems to be a very willing subject!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow Lina. I was just thinking I want to live in your world.  When you said it would be a long time till you got it, in my world that would have equated to years. ound:

Have fun with it. The photo shoot with Kubrick is delicious. His coat looks gorgeous.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Nice! I'm jealous.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Very nice pictures! Kubrick looks so adorable. Looks like he still loves that little soccer ball.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Wow, Lina..NICE lens! Kubrick did a great job modeling!!!

The photo booth is a awesome idea!!! One could also do one for anniversaries, family reunions etc...


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Love the lens, love the idea! You're going to have the best pictures from your wedding! You have a great fiance girl, hurry up and marry him before someone else nabs him!


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Um, Lina, whattheheck is a Pocket Wizard?


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

isn't it used with the flashes?


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I've never heard of a photo booth at a wedding before---but I think it's a great idea and maybe one day I'll get caught up to speed on all the new cool things they do! Love the lens and glad you got it. The pictures of Kubrick are neat!


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Oh, how fun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I wanna come to your wedding!!

Love the photos too.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Great idea Lina. Wish I would have thought of that for DD's wedding.


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Kubrick looks so good. He's a real sweetie...you're a really good photographer!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I am not a photographer, so I can't tell if it just a great lens or a great camera or a skilled photographer. But I loved the pics!


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Okay, I have been educated on the Pocket Wizard. I was getting a bit concerned. hehe


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Dawna, LOL, you cracked me up! Pocket Wizards are just little wireless remotes that tell flashes to go off when the camera shutter is pressed. 

Oh and I do love the new lens! It's pretty awesome. I do have to get some practice in with it, though, to see when it works best. I'm glad you all liked the photobooth idea! I think I will also hook up my laptop to the camera and place it right below the lens. When you take a picture, the camera will automatically send it to the laptop and display for the guests to see it. I figure this way people will want to take more pictures, at least I hope so. 

I took this picture last night. He was watching TV, LOL.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

What a cute picture of Kubrick watching TV! I wish I could take a picture of Benji while he is sitting on the floor in front of the TV. He reminds me of little kids watching their favorite shows. Everytime I try, he is distracted and wants to sniff the camera.


----------

